# Christ in the covenant and election (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 7, 2020)

Christ, in the covenant, represented some only, and not all of the human race. All men were sinners, equally guilty, equally loathsome, in the sight of the High and Holy One: there was nothing in one sinner, more than in another, to recommend him to Divine favour. And yet, while free love, pitched on objects infinitely unlovely; sovereign love, pitched on some such objects, and passed by others.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 56.


----------

